# Header---keine Idee mehr



## Peter Klein (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Habe nen Header erstellt für ne Page, nur habe ich momentan keine Idee was ich noch reiun machen könnte.
Irgendwie so nen html code, aber das haben schon viele
Hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Idee, wie ich ihn noch ein wenig verbesern kann?

Danke 
Punkroiber


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juli 2004)

Da gibt es sehr viele Dinge die mir einfallen würden, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie sie wirken.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es immer schön, weiße leicht transparente Linien/Balken/Formen zu verwenden. Ebenfalls schön (wenn auch schon dagewesen) sind Pfeile oder Texte die unlesbar klein sind.

Aber mal ne andere Frage:

Mit welchem Programm hast du den Background gemacht?

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo shadowman

Habe das komplett mit PS 7.0 gemacht, nur mit Filtern, ein bissl rum gemacht bis es mir gefallen hat.

Wie mache ich denn solche balken die transparent sind?

Wie findest du das Bild denn?

Punkroiber


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juli 2004)

Hi Peter!

Also ich würde einfach eine neue Ebene erstellen, auf diese die Linie (oder was auch immer) setzen und dann die Ebenendeckkraft etwas heruntersetzen (ca. 70%).


----------



## Weedy (1. August 2004)

Transparent find ich schonmal ganz reizvoll. Wie wäre es, den Titel der Site halbtransparent weiß, in richtig großen lettern einzufügen....?
Oder noch ein zweites Bild machen, so wie der Hintergrung (die "Filterspielerei") und dann mit der Deckkraft bisschen experimentieren...


grz weedy


----------



## Company_Q (6. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Punkroiber _
> *Hallo
> 
> Habe nen Header erstellt für ne Page, nur habe ich momentan keine Idee was ich noch reiun machen könnte.
> ...



Hi Punkroiber,

der Header ist cool geworden. Könntest du ein kleines Tut erstellen, wie man solch graziösen Bilder erstellen kann? =) Schonmal vielen Dank.

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## EchseKiuta (6. August 2004)

Meines erachtens ist das ein sogenanntes "Bana"! Sagt es mir wenn ich mich täusche!

Ich wurschtel da mal eben nen Link raus *mom*

http://www.morpheuz.net/wks/tutorials.php?id=40

Da kann man sowas machen! Es kommt auch jedes mal was andres raus! Das tolle ist das man das "ganze" mit PS machen kann und kein 3d proggy braucht! ;-)

Hoffe ich konnte helfen! 

Greetz EchseKiuta


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

ein guter banner ist nur ein guter banner, wenn er zum rest der hp passt. also versuch das design und die farben in die anderen hp-bereiche, frames (wie auch immer), gescheit einzubinden.... 

ich würde den banner auch als erstes nen bisschen in der höhe kürzen.... man soll ja nicht vom banner erschlagen werden...

jo... ne?


----------



## esire (24. August 2004)

recht hat er!

dir wird es verdammt schwer fallen den Header in das Layout... wie immer das auch aussehen mag einzubinden.
Obwohl das, was du mit Photoshop erstellt hast sehr gut aussieht.. als Wallpaper wäre das bestimmt ganz gut, aber ich würde das in keine Website integrieren!
den Graphikdesign ist nicht gleich Webdesign

[edit]
wenn dich das allerdings nicht stört... könntest du bei deinem Header z.B. ein paar Textebenen übereinander legen
unterschiedlich Transparenzen und Schriftgrößen einstellen
[/edit]
(will ja auch was konstruktives beitragen)

esire


----------

